# Almost a CPC-A now what????



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Aug 3, 2012)

Should I go get an RHIT credential? Should I get certified in some sort of EHR system?


Im trying to figure out what to do next


----------



## cingram (Aug 3, 2012)

to qualify for the RHIT credetial you need an associates in Health Informtion Technology. If you do not have that degree you can not even test and this is the requirement for RHIT and RHIA


----------



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Aug 3, 2012)

cingram said:


> to qualify for the RHIT credetial you need an associates in Health Informtion Technology. If you do not have that degree you can not even test and this is the requirement for RHIT and RHIA



Im looking to make maybe 50k out of this field......I dont think I can do that with my CPC


----------



## rthames052006 (Aug 3, 2012)

school_email12345@yahoo.com said:


> Im looking to make maybe 50k out of this field......I dont think I can do that with my CPC



Have you taken the time to research this field? Regarding salary in your region? Have you looked in the paper to see what jobs are currently out there and the credential requirement?

I would also suggest reviewing the Salary Survey that AAPC puts out once a year, this gives a breakdown by region, job title, years of experience.

I would highly recommend and suggest anyone going into any career take the time to do the research before making a commitment to any career path.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Aug 3, 2012)

rthames052006 said:


> Have you taken the time to research this field? Regarding salary in your region? Have you looked in the paper to see what jobs are currently out there and the credential requirement?
> 
> I would also suggest reviewing the Salary Survey that AAPC puts out once a year, this gives a breakdown by region, job title, years of experience.
> 
> ...



I have looked on indeed.com every day. I see INPATIENT coder jobs which pay the salary I desire(requiring the CSS or Rhit). However, I never see any outpatient coding jobs paying 50k. If they do, they require 4 years experience. I don't want to just sit back and wait that long without doing anything about it.


I was just a bit misled on the pay of a CPC vs a CSS. I realize now I should of gone into the CCS/Rhit route


----------



## roeslerje (Aug 5, 2012)

school_email12345@yahoo.com said:


> I have looked on indeed.com every day. I see INPATIENT coder jobs which pay the salary I desire(requiring the CSS or Rhit). However, I never see any outpatient coding jobs paying 50k. If they do, they require 4 years experience. I don't want to just sit back and wait that long without doing anything about it



Those who have taken low-paying jobs to GAIN that experience needed to get the salaries they desire certainly weren't "sitting back without doing anything about it."  We can't all be above entry-level salaries.  You can get all the certifications you want, but eventually you  have to get on-the-job experience.


----------



## cordelia (Aug 6, 2012)

Don't forget that even if you get the CCS or the RHIT, it doesn't necessarily mean you will make that much to start out. Most of these type of jobs (that pay that much) require you to be VERY experienced in inpatient coding. 

And you still might run into issues with employers passing you up because while you have the credential, you do not have experience.

Plus add on the time and cost for an associates degree in HIT, you won't be making this kind of money for at least another 3-4 years. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Aug 6, 2012)

cordelia said:


> Don't forget that even if you get the CCS or the RHIT, it doesn't necessarily mean you will make that much to start out. Most of these type of jobs (that pay that much) require you to be VERY experienced in inpatient coding.
> 
> And you still might run into issues with employers passing you up because while you have the credential, you do not have experience.
> 
> ...



Is it possible to make that much as a CPC with 3-4 years experience and other certs????????????


----------



## cingram (Aug 6, 2012)

The coding salary survey is not accurate. It says for my region the average salary is 48k you can only make that at a hospital here. Ive been in the field for 2 years but I finally got a job that pays over 40 im doing outpatient coding for a hospital that also employs physicians for offices.


----------



## twizzle (Aug 7, 2012)

school_email12345@yahoo.com said:


> Im looking to make maybe 50k out of this field......I dont think I can do that with my CPC



You don't enter coding for the money.


----------



## beckie519 (Aug 10, 2012)

*good luck!*



school_email12345@yahoo.com said:


> Im looking to make maybe 50k out of this field......I dont think I can do that with my CPC



I earned my CPC-A in March of this year. I graduated with a degree in Billing & Coding in June. I have been on a few interviews, but no offers because I don't have any experience outside of my internship. Best of luck to you in your career choices!


----------



## twizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

*50K salary*



school_email12345@yahoo.com said:


> Is it possible to make that much as a CPC with 3-4 years experience and other certs????????????



Strikes me that you only have money on the brain. As a previous poster said, perhaps you should have researched the field a bit more. You don't enter coding for the money.


----------



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Aug 13, 2012)

wassock said:


> Strikes me that you only have money on the brain. As a previous poster said, perhaps you should have researched the field a bit more. You don't enter coding for the money.



What DO you enter coding into for if money is not ONE reason people choose to better themselves????


----------



## cingram (Aug 13, 2012)

If I would have known the salaries for billing and coding before I went to school I would have went for something else. But now im finally making some decent money so its ok. I just jumped into the field, my sister told me billing and coding and I didnt research it at all I just went.


----------



## soprano (Sep 23, 2012)

school_email12345@yahoo.com said:


> I have looked on indeed.com every day. I see INPATIENT coder jobs which pay the salary I desire(requiring the CSS or Rhit). However, I never see any outpatient coding jobs paying 50k. If they do, they require 4 years experience. I don't want to just sit back and wait that long without doing anything about it.
> 
> 
> I was just a bit misled on the pay of a CPC vs a CSS. I realize now I should of gone into the CCS/Rhit route



You have to remember that with the RHIT cert also comes a associates degree in HIT. RHITs have paid a substantial amount for their education.

As for the CCS, without several years of OTJ inpatient coding experience, it is unlikely that you will pass this exam. I know several CCSs, and they can attest to how difficult this exam is. The CCS tests for an advanced skill set. Besides, even if you were to pass the exam, you would still have a lack of experience that most facilities require for inpatient coding.

As for making 50K, like someone in a previous post advised, you should research salaries in your region. 

I would also like to add that I realize that many medical billing/coding schools are misleading and sell the high salaries that coders can make to lure new students in. But you should also realize that most coders do not start off making 50K. Everyone has to start off somewhere. I started by answering phones in my clinic.

If you decide to go back to school for your RHIT, then I wish you success. However, don't give up on the earning potential with your CPC. I am a CPC and make a nice salary. 

Good luck to you.


----------

